# Hedgie rubs her chin/tummy on corners?



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

Has anyone else ever seen their hedgehog rub themselves against a corner?
Like, Coconut will approach the place where the wall meets the floor and kind of collapse her front legs and rub her chin/tummy against it. She also does this in her playpen and if I take her outside, the part of the ground where the path meets the grass. This is something that I've never seen Tinkerball do, and I think it's adorable, but I'm really curious if it's something most hedgehogs do. What is she doing? Is she looking for passageways, or does she just like the way it feels?


----------



## Dumble (Feb 22, 2016)

Do you mean like a cat?


----------

